# The Frustration [Waiting for Starwood to record new deeds]



## willowglener (Sep 2, 2010)

I have been calling and calling and calling Starwood's title dept. They still haven't transferred my title yet. They have been working on 7/15 for a week and I emailed my request on 7/19. This is so frustrating!


----------



## SDKath (Sep 2, 2010)

I am the same week as you and still cooking...


----------



## siesta (Sep 2, 2010)

i guess i should be patient ... =(


----------



## Ken555 (Sep 3, 2010)

SDKath said:


> I am the same week as you and still cooking...



I thought you were done...?


----------



## DavidnRobin (Sep 3, 2010)

Ken555 said:


> I thought you were done...?



it's an addiction
it's a disease
it's an addiction
it's a disease
it's an addiction
it's a disease
it's an addiction
it's a disease
...


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 3, 2010)

Ken555 said:


> I thought you were done...?



As I recall, she got rid of a week with a high MF, and is replacing the Staroptions with a week with a lower MF.


----------



## DanCali (Sep 3, 2010)

willowglener said:


> I have been calling and calling and calling Starwood's title dept. They still haven't transferred my title yet. They have been working on 7/15 for a week and I emailed my request on 7/19. This is so frustrating!



And the upcoming holiday doesn't help. I bet they were gone by 1PM today...


----------



## okwiater (Sep 3, 2010)

DanCali said:


> And the upcoming holiday doesn't help. I bet they were gone by 1PM today...


You think they even came to work today?


----------



## willowglener (Sep 3, 2010)

I called again today. Jose said my escrow company incorrectly recorded the deed as 1-br lockout instead of 2-br lockout. Notice was sent out on 8/30. My escrow company has to correct the deed and send it back. I hope I don't have to get in line and wait for another month and a half.


----------



## DanCali (Sep 4, 2010)

okwiater said:


> You think they even came to work today?



Good point


----------



## jarta (Sep 4, 2010)

After willowglener says he/she called yesterday and talked to Jose 

and 3 days before this thread started Jose had returned the recorded deed to willowglener's closing agent because there was a problem with it 

splitting the sale of a 2-br lockoff; something discussed yesterday on TUG - http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=129761&page=2  .....

isn't the problem more something with the sale rather than something with Starwood Title Services?

I hope willowglener actually bought a 2-br week - or it *will* be a long wait.   ...   eom


----------



## willowglener (Sep 6, 2010)

DH talked to the closing agent, who said they have corrected the deed and already sent it over to Starwood. I don't know how to proceed from here... Will call Starwood again next week and see how that goes.


----------



## jarta (Sep 6, 2010)

willowglener,   ...   Correcting the face of an already recorded defective deed to show a 2-br (rather than a 1-br) is not all that has to be done.  The deed must be re-recorded in proper form (or an entirely new deed prepared and recorded).

With the long holiday weekend and Starwood having sent the defective deed back to the closing company on August 30, I find it hard to believe that any corrected and re-recorded deed has: 1. been returned to the closing company by the Recorder of Deeds; and, 2. already been sent back to Starwood.  Government offices are usually closed over the weekend and on holidays.  

As far as I know, only Florida allows a faxed copy of a deed to be recorded.  Everyone else wants to record and make a copy of the original document.

If a corrected and re-recorded deed was sent back to Starwood, OK.  If not, ................

I think your next first step should be to call the closing company to see if it will fax you a copy of the corrected deed with the two recording stamps.  GLTY.   ...   eom


----------



## DanCali (Sep 17, 2010)

*So...?*

Did the weeks finally get in the system?


----------



## willowglener (Sep 21, 2010)

Still not transferred yet.


----------



## stive1 (Sep 21, 2010)

I e-mailed the papaerwork on a transfer of an SDO unit in late July....just spoke to them today and they stated that they are currently processing e-mailed docs from July 19th and mailed items from July 15th.  Looks like I have another week or two before it is done.  I also transfered a week back in the middle of June and it only took 4 weeks.....seems to be running much longer now.


----------



## grgs (Sep 21, 2010)

stive1 said:


> I e-mailed the papaerwork on a transfer of an SDO unit in late July....just spoke to them today and they stated that they are currently processing e-mailed docs from July 19th and mailed items from July 15th.  Looks like I have another week or two before it is done.  I also transfered a week back in the middle of June and it only took 4 weeks.....seems to be running much longer now.



Thanks for the update, I think.  Based on the OP note, it doesn't seem like much has happened since the beginning of this month.

I sent in my paperwork in mid-August.  Guess I'll be waiting a while longer.  I figured I'd have made my trade by now because the closing company moved soooo fast: purchased on Aug. 3; deed filed with the county on Aug. 10!

Glorian


----------



## willowglener (Oct 4, 2010)

The title is finally transferred! I am so relieved. I just signed up for an II account. I hope I don't have to wait for another month or two to get this set up.


----------



## ada903 (Oct 5, 2010)

I called Jose yesterday, I have two weeks in progress, and he told me he was working on August 1 2010 submissions yesterday.


----------



## psuwalt (Oct 5, 2010)

*Recent Starwood Purchase on eBay*

Recently purchased a Sheraton Vistanna Villages timeshare via eBay.  The deed was recorded within 2 weeks.  Waiting to hear from Starwood.

Anyone have any experience with this and how long it will take Starwood to complete their end?


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 5, 2010)

There is a post today saying that Starwood is working on deeds they received Aug. 1st, so about 2 mos. behind.

I am moving your post to that thread.


----------



## YYJMSP (Oct 6, 2010)

Rumour has it that they'll move you up to pretty much the front of the queue on registering a resale if there's a developer purchase waiting on it (i.e. a retro deal)


----------



## Fredm (Oct 6, 2010)

YYJMSP said:


> Rumour has it that they'll move you up to pretty much the front of the queue on registering a resale if there's a developer purchase waiting on it (i.e. a retro deal)



Not my experience.


----------



## pathways25 (Oct 6, 2010)

Fredm said:


> Not my experience.



Actually, I just had that happen for me.  My SDO was registered in 2 days by Title Services because I wanted to retro it for a new purchase.


----------



## YYJMSP (Oct 6, 2010)

pathways25 said:


> Actually, I just had that happen for me.  My SDO was registered in 2 days by Title Services because I wanted to retro it for a new purchase.



I think it was 3 days for us with our SVR -- our sales rep personally walked the paperwork down to their department.  Quote from a message from her:

_you can send me the info when you receive it and I can push it thru along with your purchase so that it is done quickly.   They are very fast when they know they are holding up a transaction! LOL_


----------



## SDKath (Oct 6, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> There is a post today saying that Starwood is working on deeds they received Aug. 1st, so about 2 mos. behind.
> 
> I am moving your post to that thread.



Yes, my Aug 4th deed is STILL not recorded.  I am pretty sure I emailed it in Mid-July too so they obviously ignored the email and waited till they got the paper in the mail from the closing company!!!  UGH.  

Katherine


----------



## vaterp37 (Oct 6, 2010)

I bought a SBP unit deeded 7/26 with VIN.  I haven't heard anything from them that Starwood/Vistana has accepted and made the tranfer.  How are you guys following up?  Thanks


----------



## MommaBear (Oct 6, 2010)

My Sheraton Vistana Resorts bought resale in May was registered with the state of Florida by mid june, acknowledged by Starwood in mid August.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 6, 2010)

vaterp37 said:


> I bought a SBP unit deeded 7/26 with VIN.  I haven't heard anything from them that Starwood/Vistana has accepted and made the tranfer.  How are you guys following up?  Thanks



Before you hear from Starwood, you will get a copy of the recorded deed (recorded with the county) in the mail, then it goes to Starwood.


----------



## NEGreyhound (Oct 8, 2010)

*Over 2 months*

I bought another unit in mid June, not sure when all paperwork was finally completed. I emailed *wood this week and found the deed is still not yet registered in my name.:annoyed:


----------



## tborr123 (Oct 8, 2010)

Just got off the phone with Starwood. They are telling me they are 8 weeks behind in entering changes of ownership. And she also mentioned that next year's fees will be going out soon. Hah, wonder if they would put up with owners delaying payment.


----------



## vaterp37 (Oct 8, 2010)

Just got my contract number with SVN!  Deeded with Horry County on 7/26 and acknowledged by SVN on 10/4 - in case anyone wants to know the turnaround.


----------



## klatkiew (Oct 8, 2010)

Same story here.  Purchased on 6/29.  Deeded on 8/16- can't really tell when it was sent to Starwood because of the less than spectacular communication with the title company (i emailed it on 9/8 to make sure they had it).   Spoke to Jose over a week ago - he said 8 weeks to process.   so i wait......

can anyone tell me how long it will take to then register the unit with Interval??  I already have an account with Starwood properties on it.


----------



## SDKath (Oct 8, 2010)

vaterp37 said:


> Just got my contract number with SVN!  Deeded with Horry County on 7/26 and acknowledged by SVN on 10/4 - in case anyone wants to know the turnaround.



I think I am looking at the same timeframe.  Or maybe even longer...

I'll post when my info when I finally get in!   

Back in the day it only took 3-4 days.  They must have laid off that entire office.

Katherine


----------



## Twinkstarr (Oct 9, 2010)

SDKath said:


> I think I am looking at the same timeframe.  Or maybe even longer...
> 
> I'll post when my info when I finally get in!
> 
> ...



Yes that was back in the day. When the closing company told me they sent the paperwork to *wood, I figured I'd wait a week before calling to check. Well before the week was up, I got a letter from Starwood saying we were in the system.


----------



## SDKath (Oct 19, 2010)

I promised I would let everyone know when my SDO recorded.  I called today (10/19) and it finally was in my account.  So apparently it takes about 3 months for a deed to record with Starwood now.  The county transferred ownership to my name in 24 hours.   

Be prepared to wait!!!

K


----------



## Fredm (Oct 19, 2010)

Talk about watching the grass grow! 3 months is ridiculous.

Congrats for making across the finish line.


----------



## yumdrey (Oct 19, 2010)

SDKath said:


> I promised I would let everyone know when my SDO recorded.  I called today (10/19) and it finally was in my account.  So apparently it takes about 3 months for a deed to record with Starwood now.  The county transferred ownership to my name in 24 hours.
> 
> Be prepared to wait!!!
> 
> K



Congrats!  
I thought you were done, but bought another SDO?  
I had to wait over 2 months early this year to trasnfer my kierland week. At the end, I gave up and didn't bother them anymore, and got a welcome e-mail from kierland owner's association when I completely forgot about it.
I feel sorry for owners who purchased *wood and paid 2010 MF and still wait to get their names on system.


----------



## SDKath (Oct 19, 2010)

yumdrey said:


> Congrats!
> I thought you were done, but bought another SDO?
> I had to wait over 2 months early this year to trasnfer my kierland week. At the end, I gave up and didn't bother them anymore, and got a welcome e-mail from kierland owner's association when I completely forgot about it.
> I feel sorry for owners who purchased *wood and paid 2010 MF and still wait to get their names on system.



Thanks.  You know I can't say no to those platinum SDOs!


----------



## lily28 (Oct 19, 2010)

I called the title dept yesterday and was told they are working on transfers for 8/11/10.  My SDO was filed with the county on 8/18/10 so I hope I wil be in the system by next week.


----------



## RLG (Oct 19, 2010)

This has gotten ridiculous.

It's not as if Starwood is doing this as a favor.  We're paying for this service in our maintenance.  It's not acceptable that a resort where I've been a deeded owner for more than two months refuses to let me use my property because Starwood doesn't want to maintain adequate staff to keep their records up to date.

I'll probably be filing a complaint with the appropriate regulators in Florida once I can figure out who those are.


----------



## DanCali (Oct 19, 2010)

SDKath said:


> I promised I would let everyone know when my SDO recorded.



I was under the impression you were waitin on the WKV... 

You got an SDO too  ?


----------



## startime (Oct 19, 2010)

How much of the delay with SDO is due to Starwood versus Maricopa County Recorder?

There is typically a delay before a recorded document is searchable by name online.  Does Starwood wait for that event to occur to verify ownership change?

Also, could some delays be due to MF delinquency research and lien releases against the previous owners?

Maybe I am wrong here.  It makes no sense to me why Starwood would not want to process these as quickly as possible and send the MF bill to the new owner.


----------



## DanCali (Oct 19, 2010)

startime said:


> How much of the delay with SDO is due to Starwood versus Maricopa County Recorder?
> 
> There is typically a delay before a recorded document is searchable by name online.  Does Starwood wait for that event to occur to verify ownership change?
> 
> ...



Starwood doesn't do a title search at all (they even send a letter warning you that they don't). 

If the deed is recorded, and it doesn't matter if you can see it online or not, you or your closing company can fax/email them a copy and they should be able to process it. 

When I asked them why it takes so long they told me that they do other things besides ownership changes. So you may be right that some of the delays may be due to chasing down delinquent owners. Still, if it takes longer than 30 days to transfer a unit it probably means they need to hire someone to help out...


----------



## RLG (Oct 19, 2010)

startime said:


> How much of the delay with SDO is due to Starwood versus Maricopa County Recorder?



None.  All of the complaining about Starwood in this thread relates to the lengthy delay AFTER they have already received a fully stamped and recorded copy of the deed.



startime said:


> There is typically a delay before a recorded document is searchable by name online.  Does Starwood wait for that event to occur to verify ownership change?



I doubt they do this.  Even if they do, there is very little delay at my properties before the deeds show up online.



startime said:


> Also, could some delays be due to MF delinquency research and lien releases against the previous owners?



Did you read the thread?  Starwood is only now getting around to looking at paperwork from August.  Plenty of straightforward transfers which have no delinquencies or liens involved (e.g. mine) have been held up for months.



startime said:


> Maybe I am wrong here.  It makes no sense to me why Starwood would not want to process these as quickly as possible and send the MF bill to the new owner.



Who knows how Starwood thinks.  Presumably, some bean counter was able to make his numbers by laying off the people who do this work for which we pay them.  A lot of units might go delinquent next month because the old owner doesn't want to pay and the new owner can't.  However, that's not Starwood's problem, it's the other owners.


----------



## jerseygirl (Oct 19, 2010)

Sorry for the redundancy (I posted this on a different thread), but I suspect this same small group is processing all the deeds-in-lieu and foreclosures from  all the delinquent people.  If a relatively small resort (WMH) had 200-300 recently, just imagine what SVR and SVV have. The delinquency rates (as of June 30) were about 15% at the two SVR phases where I own and at SBP Phase One (all older resorts), slightly over 10% at SVV Key West and Harborside, and about 7% and 3% respectively at WSJ Phase One and Two.  I don't know which resorts are offering deeds-in-lieu (except WSJ Phase One which has communicated it in a BOD newsletter), but I'll bet Jose and Ingrid are working their tales off. Hopefuuly, they'll get back to their previous level of service when the delinquency rates go back to normal.  And please don't think I'm going soft ... I think they should staff up the department until that time.


----------



## DrBopp (Oct 20, 2010)

*SBP deed*



vaterp37 said:


> Just got my contract number with SVN!  Deeded with Horry County on 7/26 and acknowledged by SVN on 10/4 - in case anyone wants to know the turnaround.



I stopped by Broadway Plantation on 10/11/2010 to inquire about my contract number. I talked with Paul, the person in charge of title transfer at the resort sales department and wanted to know if the deed had been recorded in Horry County and a copy sent to me and Starpoint. Once he verified that my copy had reached StarPoint(it had) and was recorded at the county(it was), he told me to fax or email my copy to him when I returned home(I did). Hopefully, he will be able to expedite this process because if they keep on the schedule mentioned in this thread, it will be after Thanksgiving before it is processed. I can wait. I can wait.........I can wait.......I


----------



## klatkiew (Oct 20, 2010)

lily28 - thanks for the update.  My deed was recorded on 8/16 so hopefully I'm in the short stack now!


----------



## Scott&Laura (Oct 21, 2010)

*Title Recording*

Hello;

I cannot say if this is a contributing cause but for the last 3-3 years I read  that MAUI itself was having trouble recording deeds.

Here is a link that lightly touches on it.

http://www.mauinews.com/page/content.detail/id/539788/Maui-s-foreclosure-picture--not-pretty-.html

What i recall reading was that there was a humongous backlog and some intergovernmental agencies and people were squabling

Also Last year and this year the foreclosures have gone up,   and possibly the banks have priority, since their local

Here is a link that touches on that

http://www.mauinews.com/page/content.detail/id/539788/Maui-s-foreclosure-picture--not-pretty-.html

Maybe this contributes

Scott&Laura


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 21, 2010)

Maui may have an issue as well, but Starwood gets the deed after it's recorded with the county, and then it's taking Starwood 2+ mos.  So the examples above are AFTER the deed is recorded and Starwood has received them.


----------



## SDKath (Oct 21, 2010)

DanCali said:


> I was under the impression you were waitin on the WKV...
> 
> You got an SDO too  ?



I plead the 5th...   

K


----------



## ada903 (Oct 21, 2010)

You own 5 SDO weeks???



SDKath said:


> I plead the 5th...
> 
> K


----------



## SDKath (Oct 21, 2010)

ada903 said:


> You own 5 SDO weeks???



Hmmm.    I didn't even think about the double entendre but no, I don't own 5 weeks.  I might own 3 though.   

Katherine


----------



## vacationtime1 (Oct 22, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> Maui may have an issue as well, but Starwood gets the deed after it's recorded with the county, and then it's taking Starwood 2+ mos.  So the examples above are AFTER the deed is recorded and Starwood has received them.



Sixteen months ago, Starwood was processing ownership transfers within a few days.

Apparently they found an operating section that was getting its job done and added enough work (apparently without adding staff) in insure that it could not.  And they did this at exactly the same time as it increased MF's by 15 - 20%.

This is just another example of Starwood's incompetence -- at least in its timeshare division.


----------



## DrBopp (Oct 28, 2010)

vacationtime1 said:


> Sixteen months ago, Starwood was processing ownership transfers within a few days.
> 
> Apparently they found an operating section that was getting its job done and added enough work (apparently without adding staff) in insure that it could not.  And they did this at exactly the same time as it increased MF's by 15 - 20%.
> 
> This is just another example of Starwood's incompetence -- at least in its timeshare division.



can wait.........I can wait........... I can wait .....................


----------



## grgs (Oct 28, 2010)

Woo hoo!  My new SDO unit is now showing up in my account.  I submitted the deed to SVO on Aug. 22.

Glorian


----------



## ada903 (Oct 28, 2010)

Really?? Thanks for sharing, that means I should be getting closer myself - I submitted my SDO papers August 30, I believe, and my WKV in early September!



grgs said:


> Woo hoo!  My new SDO unit is now showing up in my account.  I submitted the deed to SVO on Aug. 22.
> 
> Glorian


----------



## MommaBear (Nov 2, 2010)

3 weeks and counting


----------



## psuwalt (Nov 2, 2010)

*Ours transferred very quickly.*

Purchaed a 2BR in Vistana Villages via ebay the second week of September.  On 10/26 I faxed the deed transfer document from the seller to SVO Title Dept.  On 10/27, SVO updated their records and sent me a letter.

Today, 11/2, I checked my account on-line and everything is good to go.


----------



## jerseygirl (Nov 2, 2010)

Wow that's great ... Back to the old timeframes!  Hope it's permanent and not a fluke.


----------



## ada903 (Nov 2, 2010)

How is that possible? My SDO deed got to them Aug 20 and still nothing! I just called and they said they were processing Aug 20 today, and something should come in the mail soon...



psuwalt said:


> Purchaed a 2BR in Vistana Villages via ebay the second week of September.  On 10/26 I faxed the deed transfer document from the seller to SVO Title Dept.  On 10/27, SVO updated their records and sent me a letter.
> 
> Today, 11/2, I checked my account on-line and everything is good to go.


----------



## jeff01 (Nov 2, 2010)

My WKV unit was electronically recorded by the county on 8/23 and e-mailed to Starwood the same day.  When I called last week Jose said they were working on 8/16.  I’m hoping to see it post in MSC this week.


----------



## PamMo (Nov 2, 2010)

I spoke with Jose today, and he said to count on 10 weeks after they receive a new deed to get it into the Starwood system. My 2011 MF's will be a headache, with bills going to the previous owners. Jose told me not to pay until our account is set up - but that could be well after payments are due. Argh!!! I sure hope Jose is overestimating the timeline!


----------



## yumdrey (Nov 2, 2010)

PamMo said:


> My 2011 MF's will be a headache, with bills going to the previous owners. Jose told me not to pay until our account is set up - but that could be well after payments are due. Argh!!! I sure hope Jose is overestimating the timeline!



I agree that you don't have to pay MF until your name is on the account.
I had the same situation last year, and didn't pay until I saw my name in the system, it was late Feb. There is a grace period and developer didn't charge late fee, they knew that it was in transfer and well understood.


----------



## PamMo (Nov 3, 2010)

yumdrey said:


> I agree that you don't have to pay MF until your name is on the account.
> I had the same situation last year, and didn't pay until I saw my name in the system, it was late Feb. There is a grace period and developer didn't charge late fee, they knew that it was in transfer and well understood.



Thanks for the reassurance I won't get hit with late fees if it takes a long time to get our weeks into the Starwood system. I will have to go through the previous owners for winter 2012 reservations, even though Hawaii has recorded the deed in our names - correct? Thanks.


----------



## yumdrey (Nov 3, 2010)

Yes, even though the deed is already yours, if starwood didn't update their system, previous owners should call and reserve a week for you.


----------



## ada903 (Nov 8, 2010)

Finally, my SDO week showed up today!  The deed was received by Starwoods on August 20th.  I also opened a new II account and the code that worked for me in order to get two years for $89 was the one labeled as the previous code - 93341 - and not the new code listed.


----------



## jeff01 (Nov 12, 2010)

My WKV that was recorded 8/23/10 was posted to MSC yesterday, I had to call and e-mail another copy of the deed but then they took care of it right away.  The unit is an Odd year usage and for some reason the StarOptions are still not showing in my 2011 available balance.  I called yesterday and they said it should be fixed in a few hours, it still is not corrected so I e-mailed the title department today.  Has anybody else had this problem?  Also, how long before the unit will be visible in II?  The unit is a 2 Bed Lockoff, Gold Plus (middle season) and I’m curious to see what kind of trading power it has.

. . . I know, I know, most people here say you should buy the top season, but realistically this was the season I actually want to use the unit.  Not to mention, it was thousands less upfront versus the Platinum season.  I realize the maintenance fees were the same either way, but the way I looked at it they’re still less than a 2 Bed Lockoff at SVV (although not as much so now that I see the decrease for 2011, but I still don’t care, WKV is a great resort and I can’t wait to go).


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 12, 2010)

WKV is a mandatory resort, so you will have a Starwood II Acct. for this week.  Is that the Acct. you are looking at online, or are you looking at an old personal II Acct.?


----------



## jeff01 (Nov 12, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> WKV is a mandatory resort, so you will have a Starwood II Acct. for this week.  Is that the Acct. you are looking at online, or are you looking at an old personal II Acct.?


My other 2 units were purchased directly from the developer so they are both part of SVN and in the same II account I have from Starwood.


----------



## jeff01 (Nov 12, 2010)

Update - The StarOptions are now listed as available in MSC, still nothing showing in II yet.


----------



## chibuilder (Nov 13, 2010)

yumdrey said:


> Yes, even though the deed is already yours, if starwood didn't update their system, previous owners should call and reserve a week for you.



Actually, you might try having the previous owner write a letter to Starwood owner services that gives you the right to transact business on the account.  If you bought thru a resale company, they might be able to help facilitate this.  That letter needs to reference the account number, the name of the seller and buyer, the property name, the interval and unit (if fixed), or season and could include  sentence like "Mr SELLER advises Starwood that MS BUYER is hereby given express permission to transact any business under this account."  We had this letter sent over and it works to at least give you access to the account during the VERY long transition.  We had our deed recorded a month ago and Starwood's title division is now quoting 9 WEEKS to update their files so having that letter on file at least gives the buyer the ability to make reservations, change reservations, etc.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 13, 2010)

I would never let a stranger have access to my Starwood Acct.  YMMV


----------



## djdavid79 (Nov 13, 2010)

I am trying to figure out where I am in this whole process. I assume I am close to the beginning of the waiting. This is my first time buying one of these resale, so it's been a bit confusing the whole way. I'm not sure what the differences are between the deed that I have already received and the deed I am supposed to be waiting for.

I bought an SDO 1 bedroom off of Ebay in October. I've received a deed of conveyance from the seller (dated in August???), and a letter telling me that in about 4-6 weeks they would receive the original recorded deed back at their (seller's) office. They then said that they would forward the recorded deed to the resort and me. Since I have not received anything from them, I am assuming that the resort has not either, and that I am still waiting for the deed to be recorded. From this point, about how much time do I have to wait?


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 13, 2010)

First the deed goes to the county recording office, then a copy is sent to you and Starwood.  This will be a copy of the recorded deed.  Does the deed you got have the county stamp on it?

Right now Starwood is taking around 2 mos. to transfer ownership after they receive the recorded deed - do you own the 2010 usage?

You can go to the county recorder's office and search for your deed-

WKV & SDO -  Maricopa County http://recorder.maricopa.gov/recdocdata/
(To see documents listing all units at SDO, put in the following recording number:  2001 0200180)

If it's recorded, you can send it to Starwood yourself, to escalate the process.

You can email or FAX your new (recorded) deed to Starwood yourself-
Jose Pagan, Starwood Vacation Ownership, Title Coordinator
jose.pagan@starwoodvo.com.
Phone 1-800-729-8246 ext. 62291
Fax 1-407-418-7211
Email to send deeds to - 00SVO-TitleChanges@starwoodvo.com

This info. is in Owner Resources at the top of the forum, for future reference.


----------



## djdavid79 (Nov 14, 2010)

Thank you, Denise!

I do not own the 2010 usage. Going forward I am able to start exchanging in II 12 months prior to a year starting, correct? So for Jan. 2012, I can look for an exchange starting Jan. 2011?

The version of the deed I have does not have a stamp on it of any sort except for a notary seal from where the seller is located (Missouri). 

I searched the site you provided, and I found the same deed that I have. Except the one on the site has something that looks like a stamp covered with text that says "Unofficial Document." Is this the document that I can email to Starwood?


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 14, 2010)

Yes, except note that you can't just "look for exchanges."  Before your unit is eligible for exchange you must call Starwood Owner Services (888) 986-9637 and tell them you want to "designate your unit for exchange."  They will notify II, and then it will be set up to exchange in a few days.  The first day you can call is Jan. 1 - 12 mos. out before your next use year.

Yes - the deed you see on the County Recorder's Office website is the recorded deed, and the one you send to Starwood.  You can download it and send it as an attachment to an email.  Your closing company will also be doing this by snail mail, but I would go ahead and sent it to escalate the process.  When you get it in the mail from your closing Co., that will indicate that they mailed it to Starwood at the same time.


----------



## klatkiew (Nov 22, 2010)

update:  spoke to title dept on Thursday last week.   You can count on 10 weeks or more to get your deed transferred although they are still saying 8 weeks.   

I'm almost at 10 weeks now and as of Thursday they were still working on the last week in August (deeds received the last week of august, not stamped).

my deed was stamped on Aug 16 but was not received by Starwood until Sept 9th.

and so i wait.....


----------



## abdibile (Nov 22, 2010)

I sold one of my Vistana weeks, deed was recorded mid September and it was changed in Starwoods systems in early November.

So about 6 weeks form arriving at Starwood until they have completed the transfer.


----------



## kenie (Nov 23, 2010)

Our deed was transferred into our names on the 16'th at the Maricopa Recoders. The closing company sent an attachment showing this. Is this what I should attach and send in an e-mail to the Sheraton transfer department? Like everyone else we'd like to get this done as soon as possible so we can use it. :whoopie: 

Thanks,

Kenie


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 23, 2010)

kenie said:


> Our deed was transferred into our names on the 16'th at the Maricopa Recoders. The closing company sent an attachment showing this. Is this what I should attach and send in an e-mail to the Sheraton transfer department? Like everyone else we'd like to get this done as soon as possible so we can use it. :whoopie:
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Kenie



Yes - that's it.


----------



## jarta (Nov 23, 2010)

kenie,   ...   By having your closing company send a copy of your recorded deed to Starwood Title (the normal procedure) and then you sending a copy of the recorded deed to Starwood Title, aren't you just having Starwood Title do duplicate work on the single file?

If everyone did it twice, couldn't it be a contributing cause of the current delay?  Despite all the posts about sending in the deeds and calling (and calling again and again), I have seen no evidence that it speeds up the work of Starwood Title in changing the name on the resort records.

It seems with all the delinquencies and the forfeitures and the dumping of timeshares for tiny amounts of money taking place these days that the work of Starwood Title has increased while the work force has decreased.  Is it wise to keep hassling the staff?  Is it truly effective?  Does the squeaky wheel actually get grease in this situation?   ...   eom


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 23, 2010)

Starwood did straighten out our mess, and I am very pleased with how they communicated with me in recent days.  They are still superior to Wyndham and other companies.  

I will always be a big fan of Starwood, we own quite a few SBP and one EOY SDO 2 bed.  Unless they make me pay for guest certificates or something equally stupid, I will remain happy.  The exchange stuff has turned out okay, but I feel "most" people are going to lose track of their deposits and exchanges, the way they have things set up now.  I think they need to fix the way weeks appear on II, so I don't have to add weeks all the time and pay for each addition.  I am tired of the II and Starwood issues, but Starwood itself has been very good to us.


----------



## DrBopp (Dec 7, 2010)

jarta said:


> Despite all the posts about sending in the deeds and calling (and calling again and again), I have seen no evidence that it speeds up the work of Starwood Title in changing the name on the resort records.
> 
> It seems with all the delinquencies and the forfeitures and the dumping of timeshares for tiny amounts of money taking place these days that the work of Starwood Title has increased while the work force has decreased.  Is it wise to keep hassling the staff?  Is it truly effective?  Does the squeaky wheel actually get grease in this situation?   ...   eom


Does anyone have a clue as to where they are now? I have resolved to wait it out( as if I have a choice),  but it is getting to me. I just want to be on board.

Gordon


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 7, 2010)

DrBopp said:


> Does anyone have a clue as to where they are now? I have resolved to wait it out( as if I have a choice),  but it is getting to me. I just want to be on board.
> 
> Gordon



Do you have 2010 usage?  If so, you should call the title office and ask them to expedite your transfer.  There is no reason you should lose your 2010 usage, because they are behind.


----------



## Fredm (Dec 7, 2010)

DrBopp said:


> Does anyone have a clue as to where they are now? I have resolved to wait it out( as if I have a choice),  but it is getting to me. I just want to be on board.
> 
> Gordon



Look as if they are slowing down again.
Most recent updates are at 10 weeks. 
Ridiculous.


----------



## pathways25 (Dec 7, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> Do you have 2010 usage?  If so, you should call the title office and ask them to expedite your transfer.  There is no reason you should lose your 2010 usage, because they are behind.



I tried that for my recent resale purchase and the Title office was unmoved by my predicament.  They merely repeated that it was taking 10 weeks to recognize change of ownership and that I should contact Owner Services to ask about the procedure for having the seller deposit the 2010 usage into II on my behalf.


----------



## tarahsu (Dec 7, 2010)

That's strange - I won my SDO on ebay on November 11, 2010 and it has already been recorded and I can already put it in for trades.  SVO has already contacted me.


----------



## MommaBear (Dec 7, 2010)

I called for the third time after 7 weeks, got a sympathetic customer serivce person who went on line, saw my recorded deed in Orlando, and it was in the system by 8 am the next morning. I am going to try that with my new SDO resale...


----------



## M&JJ (Dec 8, 2010)

*Who do I call?*

I purchased WMH resale and have a copy of the new deed that was registered on Oct 7/10.  My question is how will I know when Starwood has transferred ownership?  Will I receive notification of some kind or do I have to chase this down to make sure it is all looked after?  MF's need to be paid and the end of the year is coming so I'm a little unclear as to where I go from here.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jcanuck (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm waiting too.. I purchased and SDO resale off e-bay in late August, the closing company sent me a letter in September or October indicating the deed is recorded in our names and they would forward to Starwood.

I have yet to hear anything...

It's my first timeshare purchase, so I must admit the excitement of the purchase from the summer has worn off.. in the meantime I've rented a week of vacation for next month at WKORV-N to help me forget about this whole process.


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 8, 2010)

M&JJ said:


> I purchased WMH resale and have a copy of the new deed that was registered on Oct 7/10.  My question is how will I know when Starwood has transferred ownership?  Will I receive notification of some kind or do I have to chase this down to make sure it is all looked after?  MF's need to be paid and the end of the year is coming so I'm a little unclear as to where I go from here.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.



You will eventually receive a letter from Starwood, but that could be a month after your deed is registered with them.  See the Starwood Owner Resources Sticky at the top of the forum for contact info. for the Starwood Title Office.


----------



## DrBopp (Dec 8, 2010)

pathways25 said:


> I tried that for my recent resale purchase and the Title office was unmoved by my predicament.  They merely repeated that it was taking 10 weeks to recognize change of ownership and that I should contact Owner Services to ask about the procedure for having the seller deposit the 2010 usage into II on my behalf.



Thursday will make 11 weeks since they received notification of the deed change. I have Friday, Dec 10, 2010 as the day I look to receive confirmation. I will call on Monday to see what's up. ROFR would be nice right about now. :zzz: 

Gordon


----------



## csudell (Dec 15, 2010)

my sale of my HRA unit was finalized yesterday, according to title company.  deed sent to bahamas for recording.

the deed for my purchase is being sent to the bahamas tomorrow.

assuming MFs will be announced within a week or so, what do I do about paying 2011 MFs?  

(Reservations for 2011 already in my name for the week I purchased.   I am responsible for 2011 MFs for my new unit and the buyer of my old unit is legally responsible for that unit.)


----------



## PamMo (Dec 15, 2010)

DrBopp said:


> Thursday will make 11 weeks since they received notification of the deed change. I have Friday, Dec 10, 2010 as the day I look to receive confirmation. I will call on Monday to see what's up. ROFR would be nice right about now. :zzz:
> 
> Gordon



Are you recognized by Starwood yet? If not, you should be really close!!!! I've been told by several people that they're working on deeds from the second week of September. Unfortunately, I've got a l-o-n-g wait ahead of me. I just don't get it - why does it take this long to add/remove names in a database!


----------



## jcanuck (Dec 16, 2010)

*further frustration*

Just tried to chase up Starwood.  My SDO deed was recorded on Aug 31 and sent to Starwood.  3.5 months later, on Dec. 14th, Starwood went back to the closing company to inform them that "Exhibit A" was missing (sketch of the land).  The closing company is now starting the process over.

So if I get put to the back of the queue, I should be in good shape for mid-March.


----------



## PamMo (Dec 16, 2010)

jcanuck said:


> Just tried to chase up Starwood.  My SDO deed was recorded on Aug 31 and sent to Starwood.  3.5 months later, on Dec. 14th, Starwood went back to the closing company to inform them that "Exhibit A" was missing (sketch of the land).  The closing company is now starting the process over.
> 
> So if I get put to the back of the queue, I should be in good shape for mid-March.



This is a joke, right?!?!


----------



## ocdb8r (Dec 16, 2010)

PamMo said:


> This is a joke, right?!?!



I hope so...what in the world gives Starwood the right to comment on the recording process?  If a deed was entered, they have no ground to challenge its validity.  They are nothing more than a service provider to the HOA.


----------



## jarta (Dec 16, 2010)

PamMo,   ...   "This is a joke, right?!?!"

It's never a joke when an incompetent closing company is used to transfer title.  It can seriously cripple the 1st year use of the property.  

If you now buy, say, a voluntary Platinum WMH with 2011 1st use, by the time the deal is closed and the property is transferred on the resort's records the only Platinum weeks you could still reserve are weeks 51 or 52.  Good luck!  Your 2012 availability for early Platinum season at WMH could also be severely limited by then.  (There is always II, thank goodness, but what if you didn't buy to trade?)

3.5 months after recording to send the deed on to Starwood?  Then, the Exhibit A page, the one with the text of the legal description which includes the unit and use period (deeds don't have sketches attached) isn't included?

Sometimes the desire to save a buck backfires.  Why wouldn't Jose return this one to the back of the line?   ...   eom


----------



## nodge (Dec 16, 2010)

PamMo said:


> . . . .I just don't get it - why does it take this long to add/remove names in a database!



I wonder if developer purchasers have to wait 10-12 weeks before they appear in SVO’s system too? 

If not, there appears to be a fine line between SVO delaying processing things because it is understaffed in the recording department due to “the economy” and SVO intentionally excessively delaying entering resales into its wholly-controlled system as a means to indirectly promote developer sales by making buying resale a big ol’ pain in the butt . . . and picking up a few choice weeks to rent out for a profit because of the excessive delay to boot.

Yet another classic po-tay-to / po-tah-to SVO interpretation moment where, of course, one of those potatoes is rotten.

-nodge


----------



## klatkiew (Dec 16, 2010)

Update - and it's not a good one

After waiting 12 weeks for my deed to get transferred with Starwood i learned from Jose that 1) the power of attorney from the seller was not acceptable 2) the property has a lien on it and the seller owes over 6k in maintenance fees from 2009/2010.   The PoA was resolved quickly after multiple phone calls but the money that is owed on this property is not going away. 

Of course IA Vacations / ATC is not returning my calls.  Worse case scenario is that I have to pay up to use my new property - because technically the deed has been recorded and it's my property now.  Has anyone had any luck with this title company (yes, i know they are dogs) getting them to resolve issues like this?


----------



## mstoyanov (Dec 16, 2010)

klatkiew said:


> Update - and it's not a good one
> 
> After waiting 12 weeks for my deed to get transferred with Starwood i learned from Jose that 1) the power of attorney from the seller was not acceptable 2) the property has a lien on it and the seller owes over 6k in maintenance fees from 2009/2010.   The PoA was resolved quickly after multiple phone calls but the money that is owed on this property is not going away.
> 
> Of course IA Vacations / ATC is not returning my calls.  Worse case scenario is that I have to pay up to use my new property - because technically the deed has been recorded and it's my property now.  Has anyone had any luck with this title company (yes, i know they are dogs) getting them to resolve issues like this?



I am not a lawyer so take this advice with a huge grain of salt but I am not sure that just because you have a recorded deed property is yours. I do believe that part of the "warranty deed" is ability to go after the grantees of the deed if there are liens against the property. I would consult with lawyer (preferably in the state where property is located) and with Starwood department whether transfer should even be processed when there are a lot of money owed. You should also investigate possibility to record a note of non-acceptance of such deed since it was not granted in good will (i.e. you are being lied for the lack of liens) - again consult with lawyer ASAP!


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 16, 2010)

klatkiew said:


> Update - and it's not a good one



Did you buy from a private owner, or a reseller?

If a reseller, please post the name of the reseller and the closing company.

Did you ask the seller to provide Starwood's version of an estoppel letter?


----------



## Fredm (Dec 16, 2010)

klatkiew said they purchased from IA Vacations/ ATC.

Typical power of attorney deal with a PCC. 
Based on what was posted there was nothing but a deed transfer.


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 16, 2010)

Thanks Fred - I totally missed that!


----------



## YYJMSP (Dec 16, 2010)

nodge said:


> I wonder if developer purchasers have to wait 10-12 weeks before they appear in SVO’s system too?
> 
> If not, there appears to be a fine line between SVO delaying processing things because it is understaffed in the recording department due to “the economy” and SVO intentionally excessively delaying entering resales into its wholly-controlled system as a means to indirectly promote developer sales by making buying resale a big ol’ pain in the butt . . . and picking up a few choice weeks to rent out for a profit because of the excessive delay to boot.
> 
> ...



I got the distinct impression from our SVO rep that developer weeks, and resale weeks being retro'ed as part of a developer week purchase, are rushed through a lot faster that what people are experiencing:

_"you can send me the info when you receive it and I can push it thru along with your purchase so that it is done quickly.   They are very fast when they know they are holding up a transaction! LOL"_


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 16, 2010)

In this economy, when Starwood NEEDS new owners to pick up the slack and keep the maintenance fees coming in, you'd think they'd be eager to get deeds processed as quickly as possible.  How many maintenance fees are being delayed weeks or months, because Starwood can't get it's act together?


----------



## Fredm (Dec 16, 2010)

klatkiew said:


> Update - and it's not a good one
> 
> After waiting 12 weeks for my deed to get transferred with Starwood *i learned from Jose that 1) the power of attorney from the seller was not acceptable* 2) the property has a lien on it and the seller owes over 6k in maintenance fees from 2009/2010.   *The PoA was resolved quickly after multiple phone calls *but the money that is owed on this property is not going away.
> 
> Of course IA Vacations / ATC is not returning my calls.  Worse case scenario is that I have to pay up to use my new property - because technically the deed has been recorded and it's my property now.  Has anyone had any luck with this title company (yes, i know they are dogs) getting them to resolve issues like this?



Had the power of attorney remained unacceptable, the deed transfer could have been made void.
But, it sounds like your multiple calls to quickly resolve the POA issue closed that door.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Dec 17, 2010)

so... a while ago we sang the praises of Jose and the Title Dept for their quick turnaround of deeds/titles {mine within 24 hrs}

SVO gets wind of it and decides - 'that can't be right' - 'they must not be busy enough' - 'let's reduce the staff' {bet on it} and say "Hey Jose - Good Job - Now Do More With Less" {the corporate mantra nowadays...}

Now - 90 day turnaround ... good job SVO - sounds like someone needs to get promoted to SVP.


----------



## jcanuck (Dec 17, 2010)

*wish i was joking*



PamMo said:


> This is a joke, right?!?!



Unfortunately, it's no joke.  

I don't fully understand the intiricacies of this process (nor did I think I wanted to or needed to) or the reasons behind it, but Starwood did tell me Exhibit A was missing and they "voided the cheque?" (is there $$$ changing hands here) and sent everything back to the closing company on Dec. 14th.  I called the closing company and they did confirm they heard back from Starwood today (Dec 16th) and they're working on making whatever changes are needed and resubmitting.

I honestly have no idea if I'll be put to the back of the line (I would hope not, but who knows?).  It wasn't easy for Starwood to even find me in the first place when I called in for a status update at the 3.5 month mark (since this is my first purchase (save the developer one I rescinded a year ago) - I guess I'm not in their system yet.  But in a week I'll call and see if they can expedite the process.. Looks like this gift won't be under the tree for my family.. would have thought buying it in August would have given me enough time.

I presume by the time this all gets sorted, my 2011 fees will be in arrears?  I don't exist in Starwood's eyes yet, so nothing I can do but wait?


----------



## Fredm (Dec 17, 2010)

jcanuck said:


> Unfortunately, it's no joke.
> 
> I don't fully understand the intiricacies of this process (nor did I think I wanted to or needed to) or the reasons behind it, but *Starwood did tell me Exhibit A was missing and they "voided the cheque?" (is there $$$ changing hands here)* and sent everything back to the closing company on Dec. 14th.  I called the closing company and they did confirm they heard back from Starwood today (Dec 16th) and they're working on making whatever changes are needed and resubmitting.
> 
> I presume by the time this all gets sorted, my 2011 fees will be in arrears?  I don't exist in Starwood's eyes yet, so nothing I can do but wait?



Sounds like a loan or delinquent HOA fees needed to be paid from transaction proceeds. The closing agent cut Starwood a check. 
The part I don't understand is why they would send everything back because the Exhibit A was missing. Exhibit A (to the deed) is the Legal Description which should be a part of the newly recorded deed. So, something about the deed recording/transfer wasn't quite right, or they would not have void the check.


----------



## jarta (Dec 17, 2010)

If, as you say, Starwood is sent only a portion of the deed and 3.5 months late on December 14 and Starwood returns everything to the closing company on December 14 (same day), why complain about Starwood's service?

Buying a timeshare is buying a piece of property.  You may not want to or have to know everything about the proper procedures to transfer ownership.  But, if you don't, you have to deal with competent professionals.  Obviously, your closer is not a competent professional.

As for the money changing hands, Starwood, the management company, has every right not to accept a check for a delinquency and thereby extinguish the lien of the resort's HOA for the delinquency until presented with proper documentation.  A HOA board should demand no less of management before the records of the resort are changed.   ...   eom


----------



## ocdb8r (Dec 17, 2010)

Jarta,

I think you may be (or maybe I have it wrong) misunderstanding what the jcanuck is writing.  I think the indication is that the deed was sent to Starwood in September and it took them 3.5 months to respond that they were not happy with it.  I think it is certainly valid to complain about the amount of time it take Starwood to process these things.

As for the acceptability of the deed, certainly Starwood should make sure they have a properly recorded deed...if pieces were missing, I fully accept their right to request them.  However, unless they are a lienholder, I don't see their power to dispute the vailidity of a properly recorded deed.


----------



## jarta (Dec 17, 2010)

ocd,   ...   Absolutely correct.  I missed the period.  I apologize for that.  Starwood took the most time.  But the posts are still confusing on time.

"Just tried to chase up Starwood. My SDO deed was recorded on Aug 31 and sent to Starwood*.* 3.5 months later, on Dec. 14th, Starwood went back to the closing company to inform them that "Exhibit A" was missing (sketch of the land). The closing company is now starting the process over."

But, also stated:  "the closing company sent me a letter in September or October indicating the deed is recorded in our names and they would forward to Starwood."

However, if so many documents are backed up, couldn't part of the problem be closing companies that don't know what they are doing.  Like sending the front page of the deed - but omitting the attached page with the legal description that tells Starwood what unit is involved.  There are many things that could go wrong in this transaction, like not sending along a copy of the recorded POA (power of attorney) which would "prove" the fact that the seller's name (which does not match the prior owner's name) is OK and would actually make the transfer to the new "owner" OK.

The recorder does not check the documents presented for recording.  Anyone can advertise a unit for sale on ebay, phony up a POA, have the person supposedly possessing the POA sign the deed, record the deed, keep the proceeds, close up shop and, voila!, there are 2 owners of the property in the chain of title.  Someone has to do the checking of documents to make sure the resort's records are as correct as they can be.  That person is Jose and whoever is left of his staff.

Examples of the fraud I am talking about (and other timeshare resale frauds) can be found here:  http://www.timeshareforums.com/foru...ship/100811-property-donation-group-scam.html

Or, here:  http://www.timeshareforums.com/foru...shares/54825-read-about-immoral-practice.html

Or, here:  http://wiselaw.blogspot.com/2008/01/forged-power-of-attorney-easy-means-of.html

Or, here:  http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/timeshare_scams_revealed.html

IMO, Jose has a tough job these days.  But, I was wrong.  Starwood did not send back the documents the day they arrived.   ...   eom


----------



## Fredm (Dec 17, 2010)

ocdb8r said:


> Jarta,
> 
> I think you may be (or maybe I have it wrong) misunderstanding what the jcanuck is writing.  I think the indication is that the deed was sent to Starwood in September and it took them 3.5 months to respond that they were not happy with it.  I think it is certainly valid to complain about the amount of time it take Starwood to process these things.
> 
> As for the acceptability of the deed, certainly Starwood should make sure they have a properly recorded deed...if pieces were missing, I fully accept their right to request them.  However, unless they are a lienholder, I don't see their power to dispute the vailidity of a properly recorded deed.



From what jcanuck posted it is hard to know the substance of what really happened, except that it took Starwood 3 months to process the transaction.
Voiding a check and returning documents to a closing agent is highly unusual.
A check for the wrong amount is easily rectified. Although the closing agent would (or should) have sent the check at the same time the deed was sent for recording three months ago.
A missing Exhibit A can be delivered in minutes via fax or email.

I am just doing some educated guessing here. 
Unless Starwood has gone completely bonkers (which is also possible), something else was wrong with the transaction.
Starwood would just return it to the closing agent, as they apparently did. They would not get in the middle of the issue with the buyer and seller.  Especially not with the buyer, who is at this point a non-entity to them. Both buyer and seller appointed the closing agent as their representative. 
Hence, the rather limited explanation to the buyer.The check was void, and the critical Exhibit A was missing (?).

Letting us know the seller and closing agent will perhaps point to likely scenarios.


----------



## klatkiew (Dec 17, 2010)

mstoyanov said:


> I am not a lawyer so take this advice with a huge grain of salt but I am not sure that just because you have a recorded deed property is yours. I do believe that part of the "warranty deed" is ability to go after the grantees of the deed if there are liens against the property. I would consult with lawyer (preferably in the state where property is located) and with Starwood department whether transfer should even be processed when there are a lot of money owed. You should also investigate possibility to record a note of non-acceptance of such deed since it was not granted in good will (i.e. you are being lied for the lack of liens) - again consult with lawyer ASAP!



update - lien was recorded 2 months after the sale, possibility that the power of attorney is not ok - which is good - talking to starwood again this morning.   DO have the warranty deed so thanks for the reminder on that.   consulting with attorney today.


----------



## Fredm (Dec 17, 2010)

klatkiew said:


> update - lien was recorded 2 months after the sale, possibility that the power of attorney is not ok - which is good - talking to starwood again this morning.   DO have the warranty deed so thanks for the reminder on that.   consulting with attorney today.



This link was posted above, in case you missed it, concerning IA Vacations/ATC.
It gives you a look at the sellers side of your transaction.


----------



## jcanuck (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks for everyone's input.. 

To clarify the dates, the closing company (VI Network - Timeshare Closing Services Inc.), sent me a letter dated Aug. 31st (which I received in early September), saying the closing had taken place, the deed has been recorded electronically.  A copy of this deed was attached, and it was dated Aug. 31st and recorded in Maricopa County (also Aug. 31st).  The closing company also indicated that the deed was submitted to the resort as wel, and that it could take 90 days to get confirmation from the resort.  

I guess the unfortunate things are that 

1) the closing company didn't prepare the documents to Starwood's satisfaction.
2) that Starwood didn't look at it until Dec. 14th.

Provided I don't have to wait another 3 months, I'm not too bothered by the whole thing.

Thanks again to all for the comments and help.


----------



## M&JJ (Dec 22, 2010)

*Still waiting*

I called to the Starwood Title office about the transfer of ownership of WMH.  Still no record of the transfer.  The deed was sent on Oct 27th so it is just about 2 months in waiting.


----------



## klatkiew (Dec 22, 2010)

Hard to believe that our new HRA unit has finally been put in our account.   Cleared up everything with IA vacations/ATC - they actually paid all of the past due maintenance including collection agency fees!   I called the collection agency directly to verify and got confirmation from Starwood that it was paid.   No other issues with the property.

Total time - 6 months.   Starwood took 12 weeks to get to the deed before they discovered issues with it.   Still waiting for the account balance to clear in the system before i can deposit with II for 2010 usage.

Despite all of the waiting i will say that Jose in the title department was fantastic.  He worked with several people at Starwood to get me all of the information I needed to tackle this issue and it worked out well in the end.

What a nightmare - it better be worth it.


----------



## PamMo (Dec 23, 2010)

klatkiew said:


> ...Total time - 6 months.   Starwood took 12 weeks to get to the deed before they discovered issues with it.   Still waiting for the account balance to clear in the system before i can deposit with II for 2010 usage.
> 
> Despite all of the waiting i will say that Jose in the title department was fantastic.  He worked with several people at Starwood to get me all of the information I needed to tackle this issue and it worked out well in the end.
> 
> What a nightmare - it better be worth it.



Six months!?!? Yes, I hope it's worth it.

I bought 3 Starwood timeshares at the end of August and none are close to being recognized in the SVO system yet. All the deeds have been recorded and sent in, so it's sit around and wait. And wait. And wait. I just hope there are no glitches with the deeds, like you and some other posters have had. The time it takes Starwood to get a new owner into the system is absurd. I am "legally" the owner of the timeshares now, but I cannot make reservations, bank weeks, check status of bills, etc with Starwood without going through the previous owners. I have been given written authority to access one of the accounts and use" their" timeshare, but there are other units assigned to their SVO account, so it is confusing with a LOT of potential for problems. Weeks of waiting for ROFR at the beginning of the buying process, and then ten to twelve weeks of being in Starwood Limbo at the end is a horrible introduction to ownership. So, yes, I sure hope it is worth it.

I'd recommend that anyone wanting to buy a Starwood timeshare should purchase a unit with "First Use" date two years beyond the sale date!  You can always rent from an owner while you wait to get into the Starwood system!


----------



## ada903 (Dec 23, 2010)

I am starting to worry now, I have purchased a SDO week using Timeshare Closing Services as well, and I have a copy of the package that was emailed to Starwood on December 3rd. It has the recorded deed, the check for transfer and the 2011 maintenance fee check, but no exhibit A. Do I need to panic about this?


----------



## Fredm (Dec 24, 2010)

ada903 said:


> I am starting to worry now, I have purchased a SDO week using Timeshare Closing Services as well, and I have a copy of the package that was emailed to Starwood on December 3rd. It has the recorded deed, the check for transfer and the 2011 maintenance fee check, but no exhibit A. Do I need to panic about this?



Look at the deed. Does the deeded unit and week number appear on the first page? If it does, you are probably OK.

Most deeds simply refer to the timeshare interest referenced in Exhibit A. If you deed says this, then there may be a problem.


----------



## ada903 (Dec 24, 2010)

Thanks for clarifying, yes, the unit and week number is on the front page of the deed.  I feel better now, thanks again!



Fredm said:


> Look at the deed. Does the deeded unit and week number appear on the first page? If it does, you are probably OK.
> 
> Most deeds simply refer to the timeshare interest referenced in Exhibit A. If you deed says this, then there may be a problem.


----------



## gregb (Dec 24, 2010)

klatkiew said:


> Despite all of the waiting i will say that Jose in the title department was fantastic.  He worked with several people at Starwood to get me all of the information I needed to tackle this issue and it worked out well in the end.
> 
> What a nightmare - it better be worth it.



Not to imply that you were directly the cause, but problems like this take up lots of time for the Starwood people.  Since it seems the staff to process titles is limited, the more work they have to devote to problem titles, the longer it takes for them to process the backlog.

Greg


----------



## Fredm (Dec 24, 2010)

gregb said:


> Not to imply that you were directly the cause, but problems like this take up lots of time for the Starwood people.  Since it seems the staff to process titles is limited, the more work they have to devote to problem titles, the longer it takes for them to process the backlog.
> 
> Greg



No doubt.
I imagine a lot of incorrectly prepared documents cross their desks. 
Increasingly so with all the do-it-yourself'ers and ebay "closing companies". 

I would not be the least surprised to see the Starwood transfer fee double or triple before long.


----------



## DrBopp (Jan 6, 2011)

*Got The Letter!!!!!!!*



DrBopp said:


> I stopped by Broadway Plantation on 10/11/2010 to inquire about my contract number. I talked with Paul, the person in charge of title transfer at the resort sales department and wanted to know if the deed had been recorded in Horry County and a copy sent to me and Starpoint. Once he verified that my copy had reached StarPoint(it had) and was recorded at the county(it was), he told me to fax or email my copy to him when I returned home(I did). Hopefully, he will be able to expedite this process because if they keep on the schedule mentioned in this thread, it will be after Thanksgiving before it is processed. I can wait. I can wait.........I can wait.......I



After 3 months of waiting, I got the letter today!!!!! Got everything taken care of including II and am ready to go. It's been a long wait and I am glad it is finally over.

Gordon


----------



## PamMo (Jan 6, 2011)

DrBopp said:


> After 3 months of waiting, I got the letter today!!!!! Got everything taken care of including II and am ready to go. It's been a long wait and I am glad it is finally over.
> 
> Gordon



Congratulations!


----------



## JanT (Jan 12, 2011)

Never mind.  I thought our deeds didn't show the week # but they do.  I just didn't read it correctly.



Fredm said:


> Look at the deed. Does the deeded unit and week number appear on the first page? If it does, you are probably OK.
> 
> Most deeds simply refer to the timeshare interest referenced in Exhibit A. If you deed says this, then there may be a problem.


----------



## JanT (Jan 26, 2011)

Well, the lag time news isn't any better than it was.  I just spoke to Starwood and she said they are running way behind.  It's going to be at least the end of February before our units are transferred into our name.  What the heck is going on over there????????????????????????????????


----------



## PamMo (Jan 26, 2011)

That's weird. I *just *spoke to someone in the Title Department and she said all recorded deeds that were sent to Starwood by the end of last year would be in the system next week! They are making a major push to get rid of the backlog. I sure hope my person knew more than the person you talked to... but I wouldn't bet on it!


----------



## yumdrey (Jan 26, 2011)

My SDO was recorded on Nov. 8th and sent to starwood on the same day.
I am still waiting to see it on my account. It has been almost 3 months now...


----------



## JanT (Jan 26, 2011)

PamMo, 

I hope YOUR person was spot on and mine was misinformed.    We'll see what happens.  Ours was sent to them on December 2nd so maybe it will show up next week.  I'm not holding my breath though.

J



PamMo said:


> That's weird. I *just *spoke to someone in the Title Department and she said all recorded deeds that were sent to Starwood by the end of last year would be in the system next week! They are making a major push to get rid of the backlog. I sure hope my person knew more than the person you talked to... but I wouldn't bet on it!


----------



## djdavid79 (Jan 26, 2011)

yumdrey said:


> My SDO was recorded on Nov. 8th and sent to starwood on the same day.
> I am still waiting to see it on my account. It has been almost 3 months now...



My SDO was recorded on Oct 26th and sent immediately. It just showed up on MSC on Monday morning, so I think you are getting pretty close.


----------



## djdavid79 (Jan 26, 2011)

djdavid79 said:


> Monday morning



Monday being 1/24/11


----------



## PamMo (Jan 26, 2011)

Yumdrey, my recorded deed was received by Starwood on November 5th and showed up in my new account on Monday (24th), too. Hopefully, you'll have notification this week!


----------



## lorenmd (Jan 26, 2011)

my svv showed up today.  it was sent to them on november 2.  i called and spoke with jose several times and he took down the information for my two sdo units which were sent to them on december 28 and 30.  he said he would try to do them all at once since he was working on my account.  maybe they will show up this week.


----------



## SDKath (Jan 26, 2011)

I had my deed transferred today too.  It was received by Starwood on Oct 20th!  So 3 months to transfer!  By golly!!!!!!!!!!

Katherine


----------



## DanCali (Jan 26, 2011)

SDKath said:


> I had my deed transferred today too.  It was received by Starwood on Oct 20th!  So 3 months to transfer!  By golly!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Katherine



So how many timeshares did you actually buy since you were "DONE"?


----------



## yumdrey (Jan 27, 2011)

Finally, I can see my SDO on my "mystarcentral.com" account!
It took almost 3 months!!


----------



## JanT (Jan 27, 2011)

Congrats!!!!  If it takes them 3 months on average we're looking at March before ours is done.  Oh well!  I am happy for everyone else that's closed!!



yumdrey said:


> Finally, I can see my SDO on my "mystarcentral.com" account!
> It took almost 3 months!!


----------



## Fredm (Jan 27, 2011)

I think they are catching up. 

Time to update should decrease dramatically from here.


----------



## Sportsamerica (Jan 27, 2011)

I too am on the Dec 8th timeline... Maybe by March. The Starwood rep who was trying to sell me developer stated two weeks ago he checks (I told him I wasn't doing anything until this was in so I could retro in on a new purchase). We will see...


----------



## SDKath (Jan 27, 2011)

DanCali said:


> So how many timeshares did you actually buy since you were "DONE"?



Actually this was a sale (of a Kierland unit)!  And believe it or not, I just spent an hour on the phone with them because they left the SOs for Kierland in my account (which I am sure the new owner will not be happy with).  They told me that they can't remove the SOs until the new owner travels???  How are they supposed to travel if I have the 2011 SOs for this unit?    

I am gonna have to call them back tomorrow and figure out what's what.  It's really making me crazy that I have to spend so much time fixing their mistakes!  

Katherine


----------



## yumdrey (Jan 28, 2011)

SDKath said:


> Actually this was a sale (of a Kierland unit)!  And believe it or not, I just spent an hour on the phone with them because they left the SOs for Kierland in my account (which I am sure the new owner will not be happy with).  They told me that they can't remove the SOs until the new owner travels???  How are they supposed to travel if I have the 2011 SOs for this unit?
> 
> I am gonna have to call them back tomorrow and figure out what's what.  It's really making me crazy that I have to spend so much time fixing their mistakes!
> 
> Katherine



When I got SVV, all SO transferred to my account when I got an online access to it. They should fix it.


----------



## YYJMSP (Jan 28, 2011)

Fredm said:


> I think they are catching up.
> 
> Time to update should decrease dramatically from here.



Hope they don't take too long (or our rep can really "push" things through) -- we're about to have 4 units waiting for SVO to do their thing...


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 28, 2011)

SDKath said:


> Actually this was a sale (of a Kierland unit)!  And believe it or not, I just spent an hour on the phone with them because they left the SOs for Kierland in my account (which I am sure the new owner will not be happy with).  They told me that they can't remove the SOs until the new owner travels???  How are they supposed to travel if I have the 2011 SOs for this unit?
> 
> I am gonna have to call them back tomorrow and figure out what's what.  It's really making me crazy that I have to spend so much time fixing their mistakes!
> 
> Katherine



Just put it in writing, and fax to them. Why waste more of your time on their incompetence?


----------



## thewhitehouse (Jan 28, 2011)

*Still waiting?*

My deed (SVR) was recorded in Orange County 11/02 and was sent to Starwood a few days later. I have yet to hear anything. Maybe soon. It looks from these posts it could be getting close. I hope so. Thanks for all the updates.


----------



## kenie (Jan 28, 2011)

Our transfer was completed on Jan. 24. :whoopie:  

They received our deed on November 16. Now I guess I should pay our overdue maintenance fees.....


----------



## thewhitehouse (Jan 29, 2011)

*Documents arrived today.*



thewhitehouse said:


> My deed (SVR) was recorded in Orange County 11/02 and was sent to Starwood a few days later. I have yet to hear anything. Maybe soon. It looks from these posts it could be getting close. I hope so. Thanks for all the updates.



Just an update. 
I received confirmation from SVO Management that they have changed the title and that I now own at SVR. Long wait.


----------



## ada903 (Jan 30, 2011)

I am growing frustrated.  I sold a WKV week, paperwork was received by Starwood on December 14.  Transfer was completed to the new owners as of January 29th.  However, my SDO week that I purchased and was received by Starwood December 2 has not processed yet!  Why do some weeks take priority over others?  It's not like there was an usage issue or a particular emergency to transfer one week before the other.  ARGGHHH


----------



## YYJMSP (Feb 25, 2011)

*10 days*

The resale units we picked up in early January were deeded to us by the end of January, and online at MSC about 10 days after that -- we forwarded the deeds directly to SVO ourselves...


----------

